# Can Masonry do more, to assist people in learning about the Constitution?



## cemab4y (Dec 5, 2014)

The constitution of the United States is an unknown document to most people. Sad. Can Masonry do more to assist people in increasing their constitutional "literacy"? Can we provide copies of the document to people?

Richard Dreyfuss (Actor and Freemason), has started the  "Dreyfuss Initiative", to increase the study of "civics", and the constitution, in public schools. See his website

http://www.thedreyfussinitiative.org/


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 5, 2014)

see this video.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 5, 2014)

Excellent question. Look forward to seeing some comments on this. I have a copy of the Constitution in pamphlet form. Maybe we could make up some of these and distribute them.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 6, 2014)

See my comments under "Fund Raising Ideas". Lodges could distribute copies of the Constitution, and get some $$ as well.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 7, 2014)

see this


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 7, 2014)

I am a Yankee and a Democrat and a fifth generation Freemason. I also live in Maine where our State Constitution was ratified in 1820 and written by Thomas Jefferson and the Rt. Woshipful William King, first Governor of Maine and first Grand Master of the Right Worshipful Lodge of Maine.

We have an odd State Constitution in Maine (our three Constitutional officers are selected by the State Senate) but we do love our democracy. 

As a Mason, and a Patriot, I think Freemasonry has done more for this country than any other body. Pretty much every man in my family has been a Freemason, and a Patriot. The Constitution is something I was raised to honor. I was pretty much raised in a Masonic family. That being said, I feel that we must honor the Constitution in a way that honors all Americans and put aside partisan differences between both Democrats and Republicans. When I enter the lodge and assist my Master in opening it as Jr. Deacon and then go on to salute the flag, I see why the Masonic Brotherhood has done well by the American People.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 7, 2014)

Your comments are interesting, and I appreciate your enthusiasm. I did not know that Thomas Jefferson of Virginia, wrote the Maine constitution. Sounds like a "reverse Carpetbagger" to me.

I am interested in your take, on how to increase the "literacy" of the American people about our (federal) constitution. Most people are sadly ignorant, and have next to no knowledge about the constitution. I would love for lodges to get copies of the Constitution in booklet form, and distribute them to people at shopping malls. Lodges could even offer classes in "Constitution 101", where people could come and get instructions.

Lodges could also encourage people to take FREE on-line courses in the Constitution.

See  http://online.hillsdale.edu/course/con101/part01/lecture


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 7, 2014)

The Rt. Worshipful William King and President Jefferson were very close friends, hence the collaboration on the Maine Constitution just years before Jefferson's death. If you'll recall 1820 was the year of the Missouri Compromise and Maine ended up to be a "free" state. What a history we've had!

What do you see when you walk into an A.F and A.M. lodge? Usually, a picture of our first President and famous Freemason, George Washington. I hardly think we need lessons on Democracy in Masonic lodges, as Masonic Lodges very much helped create our Republic. You and I might come from a different take on the nature of the Constitution: I see it as a living document, and I suspect you might see it as it was written in the 18th Century. However, we are both Brothers together and so many great Americans were also Brothers and as such I would like to think that while I suspect we don't agree on politics we certainly meet on the level and part on the square. I would agree with you that the US Constitution is a remarkable document and it should be studied by everyone.


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 7, 2014)

Another thought: we are not supposed to be political in Blue Lodge. I don't think that getting political will fly, at least here in New England. There's Repubicans and Democrats in my lodge and it wouldn't fly there. Just giving some thought, and why not? It's that old thing about how folks consider the Constitution, and how folks consider the Federal Government. It has no place in Lodge.


----------



## dmurawsky (Dec 8, 2014)

I think you can talk about the founding documents without being political. You just have to avoid value judgements. The documents exist, and printing copies of them, handing them out, or speaking about how they came about is not a political act, but one of history. Discussing particular interpretations, though, could get political quick so it would have to be handled very carefully if done under the auspices of Masonry. 
I would not promote the Hillsdale class, for example, because it leans heavily one way on the political spectrum. It happens to lean my way, but I wouldn't promote it as a Mason as part of a lodge sponsored activity. 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 8, 2014)

MaineMason said:


> Another thought: we are not supposed to be political in Blue Lodge. I don't think that getting political will fly, at least here in New England.



We are not to discuss partisan politics or sectarian religion.  Notice the qualifiers.  Teaching the basic civics of one's country is not a sectarian political issue.

It is SUPER easy to cross the line when discussing civics to end up partisan but it doable with care.  It is even harder to stay on the non-sectarian side of the line in religious discussion but we are open about our requirement of a belief in the existence of a supreme being.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 8, 2014)

I am not suggesting that we teach the basics of the Constitution in the lodge building, to the Craft assembled. Go back and read my original post. And the title of the thread.

Freemasons started the first "free" public schools in this country. Promoting education TO THE PUBLIC is one of our splendid traditions. An ignorant people cannot remain a free people. That is why Thomas Jefferson (not a Freemason) was such an ardent advocate of expanding educational opportunities to all Americans.

I believe sincerely, that we can assist and encourage the American people, to study and increase their knowledge of our form of government, and we can do it, without partisanship or divisiveness.

The internet is ideal for increasing the national Constitutional "literacy".

Please see this link:

http://online.hillsdale.edu/course/con101/part01/lecture

"If a nation expects to be ignorant and free, it expects what never was and never will be... The people cannot be safe without information. Where the press is free and every man is able to read, all is safe." 
*-Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 8, 2014)

see this:

*Why You Need to Know the U.S. Constitution*
by Dave Meyer - posted February 15, 2010
When you buy something, like a new car or a refrigerator, an instruction or owner's manual comes with it. Do you read it? If not, how would you know for sure what you bought will work the way it was intended? In order to receive its full benefits, better understand its functions, and know how to maintain and preserve it, reading the instruction manual of something you own would greatly benefit you.
The United States has two owner manuals: The Constitution and the Declaration of Independence. As Americans, we are the owners. It's our duty and privilege to know what each "manual" says and understand its purpose, particularly the Constitution.
The Constitution shows us how we the people are to be responsible to maintain what we have inherited as a result of their sacrifice

read the entire passage at:

https://www.joycemeyer.org/articles/america.aspx?article=why_you_need_to_know_constitution


----------



## NY.Light (Dec 8, 2014)

cemab4y said:


> see this:
> 
> *Why You Need to Know the U.S. Constitution*
> by Dave Meyer - posted February 15, 2010
> ...



Maybe this is just my paradigm as a law student, but the US has one "owner's manual", namely the Constitution. While an impressive document of the time, the Dec. of Independence does not have legal bearing.  Cases before the Supreme Court, for example, evaluate the Constitutional questions being posed. In short, the buck stops with the Constitution (and the laws on the books via legislative bodies, both federal and local).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 9, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> I think you can talk about the founding documents without being political. You just have to avoid value judgements. The documents exist, and printing copies of them, handing them out, or speaking about how they came about is not a political act, but one of history. Discussing particular interpretations, though, could get political quick so it would have to be handled very carefully if done under the auspices of Masonry.
> I would not promote the Hillsdale class, for example, because it leans heavily one way on the political spectrum. It happens to lean my way, but I wouldn't promote it as a Mason as part of a lodge sponsored activity.
> Just my thoughts.


Sounds right to me.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 10, 2014)

I submit that, as Masons, we would better serve the interests of our nation and it's citizens, by renewing our institution's commitment to education. A thorough understanding of the U.S. Constitution requires more than just being able to read the words. Mastery of several of the "seven liberal arts and sciences" is required.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 10, 2014)

See my posting about encouraging people to enroll in FREE online courses in the constitution. Support education for all citizens, is one of our splendid traditions. Freemasons started the first "free" public schools in the American colonies. The mandatory set-aside for public education, as the nation expanded westward, is due to masonic influence.

I agree that just handing a person a copy of the US Constitution is the first step. Most people never read the owner's manual for their car.

Thomas Jefferson, was one of the  most vocal proponents of expanding education for all citizens.


----------



## dmurawsky (Dec 10, 2014)

cemab4y said:


> See my posting about encouraging people to enroll in FREE online courses in the constitution..





dmurawsky said:


> I would not promote the Hillsdale class, for example, because it leans heavily one way on the political spectrum. It happens to lean my way, but I wouldn't promote it as a Mason as part of a lodge sponsored activity.


Thoughts? I'm new to this, but I thought Masonry, as an institution, was supposed to be non-partisan in politics. Hillsdale is "a bastion of conservative tradition" and could turn people off by association.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 10, 2014)

Masonry as an institution is completely neutral in politics. Grand Lodges do not endorse political candidates, etc. However, Informing people about an online course, is not the same as endorsing it. Information can be provided, on a non-partisan and non-ideological basis. The Wolcott Foundation, sponsors scholarships to George Washington University, which is a conservative institution. The Wolcott foundation is affiliated with High-Twelve International, a Masonic appendant body. This does not mean that Masonry endorses GWU.

There are many ways for people to learn more about the constitution and our democracy.


----------



## Morris (Dec 10, 2014)

I believe  American Freemasons can educate people about its country's founding principles and help facilitate instilling patriotism without being political. The constitution is a great place to start. 

I would see nothing wrong with handing out constitutions with American flag lapel pins on a street corner. 

Collect donations so that the lodge can print more copies and buy more pins. 

Slightly (ok, totally) off subject but I love saying the Pledge of Allegiance at lodge because that patriotism is one more thing that bonds us.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 11, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> Thoughts? I'm new to this, but I thought Masonry, as an institution, was supposed to be non-partisan in politics. Hillsdale is "a bastion of conservative tradition" and could turn people off by association.


That's why he said he would not promote it.


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 11, 2014)

The Constitution is important, but there is one other thing to remember about it: the Supreme Court makes decisions about what it Constitutional and what is not. I would suggest that if we're going to get all Constitutional, we should also encourage folks to read the Supreme Court decisions about the Constitution as well. We won't always agree with them. 

What kind of gets me here is that when people talk about the Constitution these days, they are generally talking about something else. They are talking about other stuff. Political stuff and racial stuff. I go on other sites to talk about politics, and I would prefer it if our brothers here did as well.


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 11, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> We are not to discuss partisan politics or sectarian religion.  Notice the qualifiers.  Teaching the basic civics of one's country is not a sectarian political issue.
> 
> It is SUPER easy to cross the line when discussing civics to end up partisan but it doable with care.  It is even harder to stay on the non-sectarian side of the line in religious discussion but we are open about our requirement of a belief in the existence of a supreme being.


I, personally, as a Master Mason prefer to leave all of this out of Lodge. It IS easy. We have a serious conversation going on in this country between those who feel that we should behave as if we lived in the 18th Century and those who believe, as I do, our Constitution is a living document and we have a certain reason, or several certain reasons why. I think we should not get into this but I have absolutely no reason why not to salute the flag at Lodge.


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 11, 2014)

Morris said:


> I believe  American Freemasons can educate people about its country's founding principles and help facilitate instilling patriotism without being political. The constitution is a great place to start.
> 
> I would see nothing wrong with handing out constitutions with American flag lapel pins on a street corner.
> 
> ...


I have never, nor will ever, wear a flag pin on my lapel. It is an empty sentiment, especially since American unity has become so unpopular again. I'll wear a Masonic pin there, though, because we ARE in unity. We can argue about everything else, but we can't argue about the fact that we are Brothers. I'll follow my forefathers on this.


----------



## Morris (Dec 11, 2014)

MaineMason said:


> I have never, nor will ever, wear a flag pin on my lapel. It is an empty sentiment, especially since American unity has become so unpopular again. I'll wear a Masonic pin there, though, because we ARE in unity. We can argue about everything else, but we can't argue about the fact that we are Brothers. I'll follow my forefathers on this.


Its empty if you want it to be empty. I don't say that to argue   I just say it to point out you are the only person that can place value a  on things. 

I would not blink an eye if you turned down my gift if were handing them out. I would just give to the next individual. People are inspired differently. Seeing a flag inspires me.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 11, 2014)

When discussing the Constitution, it is easy to slip off into a partisan debate. In the 19th century, There were debates about various items, including slavery. The debate degenerated into the Civil War. In our own time, we continued to debate various topics, like giving women the vote (19th amendment), and the poll tax, which was used to keep African-Americans from voting (It was repealed by a constitutional amendment). And prohibition, which was brought in with the 18th amendment, and repealed with the 21st amendment. And we continue to debate topics like the right to bear arms (2d amendment), which was adopted in 1791, but the SCOTUS ruled on it as recently as 2008, in Heller v. US.

The bottom line, is that Freemasonry can continue in our splendid tradition of supporting an educated and enlightened citizenry. We can provide copies of the US Constitution, and assist interested individuals in locating opportunities to expand and increase their "literacy" about our national "owner's manual". And we can do it, without partisanship, and without propounding a particular point of view.

Tyrants and dictators keep their subjects in the dark. Only in a free society, are people free to learn about their government. If a people expects to be both free and ignorant, they will wind up ignorant, but not free.

Freemason and US President George Washington said
"Government is not reason; it is not eloquent; it is force. Like fire, it is a dangerous servant and a fearful master."

Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/g/georgewash118164.html#VJmmeVl2ckDfXkGM.99


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 11, 2014)

Thomas Jefferson said-
Educate and inform the whole mass of the people... They are the only sure reliance for the preservation of our liberty.

Only tyrants and dictators deliberately keep their people in the dark. I believe that the understanding which the American people have of their government is very low. Perhaps it has never been lower. Public schools, have cut the instruction of civics and constitutional study. This is why actor/Freemason Richard Dreyfuss started the Dryefuss Initiative ,to expand and upgrade the instruction of civics in public schools.

It is true that education can descend into a partisan or theological debate. One example is the continuing debate over evolution vs. creation.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 17, 2014)

There is a group of Masons in Alabama, which is already doing a similar project. They go into public schools in full Masonic regalia, and deliver the constitution to the school kids.

See:

http://www.tmapusa.org/


----------

